

Paleo Diet Lawsuit Dismissed By Court in Blow to Free Expression - cwan
http://reason.com/blog/2012/10/11/paleo-diet-lawsuit-dismissed-by-court-in

======
Evbn
Incredbly confusingly written story written by the plaintiff. Does anyone have
a news story explaining what actually happened that they are challenging?

"Standing" is a horrible bug in or legal system thoughm It is insane to say
that you have to have evidence of concrete loss before you can challenge a law
that restricts your freedom. That means that only lawbreakers have access to
relief provided by the courts!

Especially horrible when it was used to stop people from challenging the
PATRIOT ACT -- Congress gave feds be power to hide evidence of abuses, and
made it illegal to share that evidence, and then courts rejected petitioners
who didn't have that evidence in hand!

Bonus HN: reasons mobile website forces a 8px font height. No thanks!

